# type of gas? super or regular?



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

Hello-

I had a conversation with the shop guy at my dealership- he was suggesting that my 98 Altima would prefer a higher octane (super) fuel rather than regular fuel due to the relatively high compression ratio...

Is he correct? 

I took my car on a road trip recently- and used super- and got almost 800 km (480 miles) to a tank, which i thought was pretty good, albeit I drove close to the speed limit.

Any thoughts?

Thanks...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

480 miles on one fillup is SMOKIN. damn... what you do is start high and then go low. start with 91 and see how it runs, then run 89 and see how it runs. if it makes no difference, stick with the 89. if theres no change above the lowest you can get it, youre just wasting money.


----------

